# Cheyenne Woods misses cut at Wegmans LPGA



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

Tiger Woods' niece has missed the cut in her professional golf debut, shooting a 2-over 74 in the second round of the storm-disrupted Wegmans LPGA.


----------

